# Sensor de voltaje ac sin transformador a bobinas



## gtacmilan (Jun 29, 2009)

saludos, mi pregunta es la siguiente.
como puedo hacer para sensar la señal ac que sale de un tomacorriente para poderla leer con un microcontorlador pic y a partir de ahi ejecutar ciertas condiciones como la de cortar el suministro electrico en tal caso que exista un pico de corriente muy elevado?.
 quiero hacerlo sin usar un transformador de bobinas. de antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## alexus (Jun 29, 2009)

primero debes hacer un diivisor de tension, para lograr señales del orden del volt, o milivolt, eso no sabria decirtelo, luego, debes armarte un conversor analogico digital, y de ahi al pic, o lo que uses.

es lo que te puedo comentar por aca.


----------



## gtacmilan (Jun 30, 2009)

si, la cosa es que tendria  que utiilizar resistores de cuanta potencia por lo menos?


----------



## El nombre (Jun 30, 2009)

para  evitarte lios busca el diseño de una fuente sin transformador y le eliminas el filtro de la continua. con dios resistneicas y algun condensador lo solucionas.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola.
Usa un divisor de voltaje, lo rectificas, lo filtras, para medir un valor proporcional al valor pico del voltaje del tomacorriente.

Asume una corriente de 1mA.

Usa diodos que soporten el voltaje de línea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2009)

gtacmilan dijo:
			
		

> saludos, mi pregunta es la siguiente.
> como puedo hacer para sensar la señal ac que sale de un tomacorriente para poderla leer con un microcontorlador pic y a partir de ahi ejecutar ciertas condiciones como la de cortar el suministro electrico en tal caso que exista un pico de corriente muy elevado?.
> quiero hacerlo sin usar un transformador de bobinas. de antemano muchas gracias!



para comenzar deberias distinguir loq ue es tension de corriente.

en pablin creo que era mostraba lo sencillo que es poner un pin del pic a 220v.


----------



## gtacmilan (Jul 1, 2009)

gracias #5, si era esa la idea que tenia, queria que alguie la corroborrara..

y tu fernandob gracias por la iniciacion basica de circuitos y redes. no escribas por escribir!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2009)

1 -- puedo escribir todo lo que quiera.

2 -- si mirases un poco en vez de ser un salamin de copetin comprenderias algunos conceptos, eso mas estudiar un poco te haria ver la luz.    

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/información/pic220ac/index.htm


----------



## gtacmilan (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry men! me pase de estupido.. gracias por el aporte, disculpa la bobada...


----------



## electrogomez (Jul 10, 2009)

miren yo encontre esta información de como poder medir tension directa sobre un pic un poco mas sofisticado, ahi les puede ayudar mucho

saludos a todos


----------



## edmundo2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

gracias por el aporte siempre es bueno comparar ideas aunque sean de terceros...


----------



## berny berton (Mar 23, 2011)

Muy bueno todo lo publicado. Estoy embarcado en un proyecto similar.


----------



## SunLight (Nov 19, 2012)

mmm fernandob me podrias pasar la pagina es que ya no esta disponible


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2012)

SunLight dijo:


> mmm fernandob me podrias pasar la pagina es que ya no esta disponible



http://www.pablin.com.ar/


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 20, 2012)

Aunque es muy viejo el tema y muy  viejo el truco:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/appnotes/00521c.pdf


----------



## penrico (Nov 20, 2012)

gtacmilan,

             Para evitar accidentes, te recomiendo que excites un optoacoplador en la parte de 220v, así el lado del PIC te va a quedar aislado y lo vas a poder trabajar riesgos de que te queden los 220v directamente aplicados al PIC.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 20, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> gtacmilan,
> 
> Para evitar accidentes, te recomiendo que excites un optoacoplador en la parte de 220v, así el lado del PIC te va a quedar aislado y lo vas a poder trabajar riesgos de que te queden los 220v directamente aplicados al PIC.




Dos detalles  no importantes,

gtacmilan yo creo que desde el 2009 ya resolvio el problema o desistió de el, y en venezuela tengo entendido que son 120V a 60Hz.


----------

